# Cecilio raggiunge quota 1000!!



## claudine2006

¡Felicidades!
Tanti auguri per questo primo, grande traguardo!
Grazie per le tue domande e le tue risposte piene d'arguzia!!


----------



## natasha2000

Felictats, Cecilio!

A por segundo millar!

Es un placer conocerte.


----------



## Cecilio

Grazie, Claudi!

Hvala, Natasha!


----------



## betulina

L'enhorabona, Cecilio!!  Gràcies per totes les teves aportacions, de veritat.


----------



## Mei

Moltes felicitats i moltes gràcies jove! 

Mei


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, Betulina, Mei! Agraïsc moltíssim les vostres paraules!


----------



## loladamore

¡¡¡¡¡Muchísimas felicidades, Cecilio!!!!​ 
¡Festejemos con *unas pintas* tus primeros 1000 aportes!​


----------



## Cecilio

loladamore said:


> ¡¡¡¡¡Muchísimas felicidades, Cecilio!!!!​
> ¡Festejemos con *unas pintas* tus primeros 1000 aportes!​



Hi, Lola! Thank you for the pint!


----------



## sabrinita85

*

CONGRATULAZIONI*

!!!!

*ENHORABUENA



*​


----------



## Cecilio

Grazie, Sabri! Io ho fatto il mio millenario in un anno, ma tu l'hai fatto in quattro o cinque mesi! Nel foro italiano-spagnolo ci sono delle ragazze operose!


----------



## irene.acler

Mi rendo conto di essere un po' in ritardo, però comunque volevo ringraziarti Cecilio, perchè sei una fonte di saggezza! Grazie ai tuoi suggerimenti sto imparando tantissimo! Complimenti!!


----------



## ordequin

-


*Cojo yo y me vuelvo al foro*
*en un día navideño;*
*y me encuentro con Cecilio,*
*¡y va él, y frunce el ceño!*

*Un MP ayer le mando*
*desde do ahora me hallo;*
*y en respuesta, el compañero,*
*¡me contesta con soslayo!*

*"¿Qué pasa contigo, tía*
*que no me felicitaste???*
*A otros compones versos...*
*¿Es que de mí te olvidaste???"*

*¡Ay, compadre valenciano,*
*no me digas tonterías!,*
*que tú, ¡vive Dios!, lo sabes:*
*ausente estuve unos días.*

*No me olvido del verano*
*ni de ti, ¡genio y figura!*
*Ante tus chanzas y aportes*
*me descubro con soltura.*

*<<Sin Cecilio, el mes de agosto,*
*no hubiera sido el mismo:*
*Entró con aires tan sueltos,*
*¡que organizó un cataclismo!>>*

*En un hilo aquellos días*
*tu "Frase Gramatical",*
*armó un tamaño revuelo*
*que jamás habrá otro igual.*

*Peleaste con donaire*
*con las mentes más floridas.*
*Desde aquel célebre asunto:*
*tu pluma entre mis preferidas.*


*¡No me digas que me olvido*
*de mis niños favoritos!*

*desde aquí le manda un beso:*

*la ordequin a mi Cecilio.*



*26 de diciembre de 2006*
*MOD QUINTANA.*

**

-


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Cecilio.


----------



## Cecilio

*Muchas gracias, Ordequín. ¿Qué sería de nosotros sin ti?

Tu poema llega un poco tarde, pero me llena de gozo. Te lo aseguro: ¡Eres mi poetisa favorita!
*

Y gracias también a Fernando. Poco a poco vamos consiguiendo entre todos que los foros de WR sean un lugar para el civismo.


----------



## Samaruc

Eps... arribe tard, però un paisà mil·lenari mereix una felicitació, així que felicitats!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Ummm .....er .... well ..... I'm arriving late, as usual ..... but Happy Postiversary!

(Or should I just stay in line so I can be the first to wish you congratulations when you hit 2,000?)

Congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## Cecilio

Gràcies, Samaruc.

Thank you, Chaska.

You're all very kind.


----------



## heidita

¡Pero Cecilio! Casi me lo pierdo....

¡Como han puesto el hilo en _"extranjero"   _

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Cecilio

Danke schön, heidita! Ein bisschen spät aber du hast endlich mir deinen Glückwunsch gegeben!

(Llevo mucho tiempo sin practicar mi alemán y me imagino que habré hecho algún errorcillo en estas frases. A ver si el año nuevo me animo y participo un poco en los foros de alemán!).

Bis gleich!

Por cierto, aprovecho este post para enviaros a todos desde Valencia un
*FELIZ AÑO NUEVO*​y un fuerte abrazo!

​


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Did anyone say "pints"...? ​
Sorry for being sooooo late. You know, I ran out of beers and, well, I thought perhaps you had saved something for me...  


Cecilio, I must confess I've seen you around for a while...  He disfrutado mucho con tus posts, sobre todo con tus preguntas tanto en nuestra lengua en común como en italiano y francés (que no me había atrevido a postearlas yo).  Tantas veces has tenido el tino para dar justo el giro que le acierta a la cosa.  Gracias por tu ayuda indirecta.  Pero, sabes algo?  Ni cuenta me había dado de tu postiversario, hasta que te vi bailando en la fiestita sorpresa que la Lola me ha montado por el mío!  Allí noté el número de posts y...   Ooppss! Me di cuenta de la irreparable tardanza...      


Mejor tarde que nunca, y si se trata de esta venezolanita escandalosa, pues muy probablemente me tendrás tarde en una 'rumba', pero fallarla, jamás! 


En pocas palabras... dónde están los cocteles? Perdón, quise decir:


*¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!*
*Gracias por todos tus aportes.  ¡A por otros 1.000!*​


----------

